# where to buy a good side of beef????



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

hey all i am looking to buy a side of beef,(half a cow) what or where is the best price, best beef for your dollar I am from fargo.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Valley Meats in Valley City.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

do you know what they are going for now day's? I heard arond 3 2 400


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No idea to be honest. We just started to taking our cows there for butchering because they actaully know how to cut the meat proper(the butcher shop in Edgely would never do what we wanted). Give them a call and see what they can do for you.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out J&B meats just west of Barnesville. I've been getting mine from there for the last 3-4 years and have always been pleased. They even vacuum pack the meat ( except for the burger) and can cut to order also.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

i heard j&b was good i will check them out


----------



## smithdwsn (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry but at this time i have no idea about it. But i will prefer Valley Meats in Valley City which is the best now.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Another for J&B. Got half an Elk there before. Good deal.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

do you know about how much the beef is?
how much was the elk if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Beef prices change frequently, best to call and check.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

another vote for J&B meats. They also do buffalo


----------

